# #13 Copper Hammer (Buildlog incomming?)



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Heyho,

a Week ago i managed to get my Hands on a few pieces of solid Copper-Scrap from ebay, which finally arrived today.

Copper is a material that fascinates me. It has a very warm feeling and it´s color and weight amazes me every time i see it.

.

On top of that it was the metal that maybe formed "man" the most. It was the first metal humans worked with and that marked the beginning of the end of stoneage. For over thousand years it was used for jewelry, tools and of course - weapons. Trade with copperproducts started to connect the world and the weapons formed and destroyed entire Kindoms.

Until today copper is indispensable because of it´s conductibility and antibacterial attributes.

Copper and gold are the only metals i forgive their softness because of their beauty...i hate aluminums softness sometimes anic:

So what do i want to do?

I want to combine two things, i want to build a weapon out of that ancient material again and i want to rip of....i mean...pay hommage to Hrawks MBBS Design in one blow.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19236-mbbs-build-along-pic-heavy/?hl=+mbbs%20+hrawk

I´m not aiming for a 100% usable/pocketable Slingshot, bit showpiece i think...

Will be a solid Hammergrip one...calculations atm showing it will weight around 1.200g finished...dat copper!

Since i just got the material i came up with the idea to maybe take a small camera to work and do a small buildlog?

I mean, if you want to see stuff like that, pics won´t be great tho. And might take a while since i can only work on it during breaks, i had in mind to update this thread whenever there is progress.

Tell me what you think please. This is what i did today, milling the outer surfaces of the block for the head-part.










Cheers AnTrAxX


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Heck yeah, I would like to see a build log! I love the look of copper, and I very much enjoy seeing your slingshots, and a build log to boot!?!?!!! That would rock.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Sounds like you have a job that gives you access to some awesome tools.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Ya, I'm stoked. Hurry up and build the dang thing!!!!


----------



## popedandy (Sep 14, 2012)

I am really looking forward to this!


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Buildlog +1


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

treefork said:


> Sounds like you have a job that gives you access to some awesome tools.


Sadly i won´t need the really awesome ones for that slingshot tho


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

I wait gladly, i know your next work looks awesome as always :wave:


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you :blush:

Had the time to work on the fork again today.

Unlike Hrawk i don´t want to bend a thinner piece of copper. I want to mill the shape i want out of the solid block i showed in the first post.

So i drilled two holes into the copper at the position where the forkgap will be later and screwed onto a piece of aluminum.

Clamped that aluminum into the vise and milled the shape of the lower side of the fork.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

As always I will be following your build my friend. You have Superb building technique and craftsmanship to all of your designs so I will be anticipating this will be a special piece.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow ! this is going to be epic .... keep the pics coming 

Man ... that mill is awesome *drool* :drool:


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Waiter, there's copper shavings in my milk!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Btoon84 said:


> Waiter, there's copper shavings in my milk!


In fact that fluid is also called Cooling-Milk...but believe me, you do not want to drink that 

It´s nothing but water, oil and something that helps mixing the oil with the water.

Here is my latest progress:

After i finished the outer shaping of the fork ( i forgot to take pictures from the fork side of the shaping because i was in a hurry, but i will "fake" them and show you how i did it) i started with the handle.

Started with facing and turning on the lathe (dat shine^^).










after that, a bit of external grooving to find room for the turning tool. my plan was to slim the handle down a bit in the middle.



















Turning of the slimmer part










Chamfering.










Thats all for today. A nice weekend for all of you :wub:


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

So cool dude. Looks awesome so far


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Btoon84 said:


> So cool dude. Looks awesome so far


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Dat' shine! mmm sharp tool bits ftw


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Danny0663 said:


> mmm sharp tool bits ftw


Only the best for my new baby lol


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Only had a few minutes today so i just milled the slot for the fork into the handle.

Clamped the round handle into the vise by using a v-block to prevent it from twisting.


----------



## Smorgle (Dec 14, 2012)

WOW :shocked: Man you always amaze me whit you work!!! And the log so cool you show us the tools you are using. Wich i could get a hand on tools like that!! also you have a nice boss lething you use those tools!! Can't wait to see next post


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

good stuff, I like getting to come here and see how it's coming along. build logs rock.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

awesome stuff indeed! thanks for taking the time to document the process AntraxX.

cant wait for the next 'episode'!

cheers, remco


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Nice ! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you Guys, i´m glad that you like my first buildlog 

Today i managed to drill the center hole into the fork and i milled the slots for the rubber.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I have to admit, I am quite jealous of the workshops some of you have...


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Nah, thats not my workshop 

I´m doing that during breaks at work.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Used a piloted counterbore to make room for the head of the screw that will hold fork and handle together.

For the moment the fork is done. I don´t think i will start filing some curves, i will first take a look at it when assembled.

Tomorrow i will "fake" the pictures of the forkside to show how i milled that shape out.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

*Awsome!*


----------



## Waldschrat (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm full of anticipation to see the ready shooter 

You know what you are doing and your buildlog is great.

That thing will be awesome!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

This is how i milled out the gap and the top of the fork.

Just clamped it into the vise and moved the tool along one side.

The machine is not really "new" but accurate and shes doing her job 

As i said this is taken after i did it, because i was in a hurry that day anic:




























The parts are done now.

I will try to take a few pictures this weekend and then i can show you the reslut.

Cheers AnTrAxX


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Lucky you to have this arsenal of tools, even in your work.

Está quedando de lujo, ya la quiero ver terminada.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Swwweeeeeeeet


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Love the build log, I wouldn't begin to know what to do with resources like that. But I'm glad you do


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

snow, snow, snow...can´t stand it anymore :hmm:

But at least...it´s a nice uniform background for some pictures...

Not sure yet how and if i will go on. Glass-pearl-basting would be an option...but i´m not a big fan of that look, i like it when you can still see the marks of the machines...i think i will only blast it when i decide to file a few additional angles and curves for the looks. Atm i´m happy with the Slingshot and will wait for a little patina. Maybe that will look just fine.

Nice Weekend for all of you. :bouncy:




























Cheers AnTrAxX


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

aaww bro after all that hard work you break my heart on the finishing touch! please, please, get back behind the lathe and make a copper screw for that beauty!

other than that, truly awesome work! however, of you intend to really use it, i would recommend to round the edges a little, for comfort & to prevent premature band wear.

inspiring as always AntraxX! thanks for sharing.

cheers, remco


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Viper010 said:


> please, please, get back behind the lathe and make a copper screw for that beauty!


I had that idea too, but a screw out of that material would be way too soft.

I might replace the standard screw with a factory made copper one when i can get my hands on one. They are not 100% copper like the slingshot and because of that a bit harder.

I could turn a cap to hide the Screw, but since i aimed for a MBBS-hommage i intended a fast and uncomplicated build


----------



## swarbt119 (Jan 12, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

now I have found this topic because of the pics you post in the gallery :neener:

Great work! and a great workshop.

this will be a really good target shooter for sure! well done.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow that thing is amazing, great craftmanship on this one like always from you. It is super slick looking. I bet it will sling like a dream. :thumbsup:


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow! Shiny awesomeness


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

AnTrAxX said:


> i think i will only blast it when i decide to file a few additional angles and curves for the looks. Atm i´m happy with the Slingshot and will wait for a little patina. Maybe that will look just fine.
> 
> Nice Weekend for all of you. :bouncy:
> 
> Cheers AnTrAxX


Ant, you don't need to *'wait'* for this beauty to *patina*. You can patina it yourself. Consult with a local artisan (if you need to), someone who works with copper table tops, cabinet panels, sculptures, etc, and really knows his stuff about copper patinas. You can purchase various compounds that will help achieve a beautiful *gem-stone finish* with all the lovely veins and marbling characteristic that you care to achieve. There are variables of course with temperature, amount of liquid, dilution, timing... The internet probably has some helpful info too.

This is absolutely gorgeous! I wouldn't worry about that screw at all. I like it. You can patina that as well if you choose. I have lots of copper jewelry, and the *silver/copper* combo is what's happening.

I LOVE COPPER, so treat it well!

:cookie:


----------



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

If she was mine, I would polish it and keep it shiny......my precious!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2013)

Nice work. I wish I had that kind of metal working skill. What does it weigh?


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Viper010 said:


> aaww bro after all that hard work you break my heart on the finishing touch! please, please, get back behind the lathe and make a copper screw for that beauty!
> 
> other than that, truly awesome work! however, of you intend to really use it, i would recommend to round the edges a little, for comfort & to prevent premature band wear.
> 
> ...


I agree, the screw looks out of place.

Other than that, perfect as it is in appearance, but maybe not functionally straight edges may damage your bands.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

WOW! i think someone deserves a case of beers 

I would personally go with the patina look, polished copper is hard to maintain unless you like polishing?


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Magnífico trabajo amigo! Superlativo!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Dude, that is awesome... Just don't shoot that during a thunderstorm 

LGD


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

That does look great, certainly a one of a kind.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Very professional work, cool and unique slingshot.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

:wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you very much for your feedback!

Thistle, haven´t heard of that before, but that sounds very interesting.

If i can find stuff like that on the Internet i think i will give it a try, sounds like fun to try too.



OldSpookASA said:


> What does it weigh?


The weight is a plus and a minus at the same time. It´s just a little bit under 1.2kg. If you lift it with your arm stretched out, you are already doing exercise  but since it sits very heavy in your hand it feels very solid and steady. I think i will chamfer the top a little bit more or use narrow bands and band her up soon. I have the feeling that because of the hammergrip-style plus that weight it won´t try to cant at all.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

One hell of an homage. You really took this design and put an awesome spin to it.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

wow this is very creative work, looks awesome !

Thanks for this build log, i like it


----------



## Thistle (Jan 4, 2013)

AnTrAxX said:


> Thistle, haven´t heard of that before, but that sounds very interesting.
> 
> If i can find stuff like that on the Internet i think i will give it a try, sounds like fun to try too.


Ant, I looked for the artist that finished my copper table top. I was hoping he could tell me more about the patina technique he uses. No one knows where he went. Maybe he returned to Italy. He was an exceptionally talented wood craftsman too. I'm kinda crushed he's nowhere to be found.

The table that I have doesn't have any of that blue-green verdigris stuff on it. It was what impressed me most about it. Too much of the green stuff covers up the art -- just my opinion. I prefer the beauty and warmth of the copper to showcase itself, but none of the raw newness.

My table is lightly bronzed (darkened) with darker veining/marbling, with an overall gleamy iridescent rainbow effect. I thought he maybe flame-torched it. This is how some artists are getting the iridescent rainbow colours. But I'm pretty sure this guy told me he used a liquid chemical compound. Maybe it was combination of both. Temperature seems to be a critical factor.

Local artists are usually happy to show me what they're working on and talk techniques. Interior designers also know where the best metal talent can be found. Metal craft bloggers that make period reproduction weapons, and need to put an aged patina on metal components, would know all about this stuff. Some artists seem to be happy with their homemade concoctions of vinegar, salt, lemon... I've also noticed that one of the links that consistently pops up on metal craft and jewelry forums and blogs are these folks. Lots of patina recipes.

http://*www.sciencecompany.com*/Patina-Formulas-for-Brass-Bronze-and-Copper-W160.aspx

I'm always buzzing around our warehouse art district. One of these days someone is gonna find a large fly swatter -- and use it on me. But I make friends with everyone's dogs. This seems to help keep me out of trouble.

I told y'all I'm insane about metal craft


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

What a fantastic work of slingshot-art!!!!!!

Looks like Odin himself has casted another warrior's weapon for his son Thor!!!

Teutonic Power!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## MissLace (Feb 13, 2013)

:yeahthat: Very very very nice slingshot you are lucky to have such a nice setup to fully develop what your talents bring out in the metal.


----------

